# Shield Owners...



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

I have noticed with my new Shield.. I gotta give the mag a "little" smack when putting it into the grip.. 
My Walther is a smooth inject.. 

Is that normal for the Shield? Just want to make sure Im not doing something wrong..

~bites..


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bigbites said:


> I have noticed with my new Shield.. I gotta give the mag a "little" smack when putting it into the grip..
> My Walther is a smooth inject..
> 
> Is that normal for the Shield? Just want to make sure Im not doing something wrong..
> ...


Seems its normal since I have to do that with my shield too.... Basically no matter the weapon I always give it an assist to make sure its in.......


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a little smack.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

Everyone talking "smack" so early in the morning...


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Ty guys


----------



## snakeye (Apr 27, 2013)

Same thing here little smack to wake the baby up


----------

